# 2011 las vegas super show.



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks D twist had to start a new one.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

More talking bout PHONY O ??


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

what about all the pics that were uploaded????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

this topic is just a waste i dont think anyone going to repost the pics again, u can still look at the other topic but just cant post anything


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> this topic is just a waste i dont think anyone going to repost the pics again, u can still look at the other topic but just cant post anything


yeah, it's really sad... i remember when i first found layitlow and everybody was really helpful. now it's just not the same


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> yeah, it's really sad... i remember when i first found layitlow and everybody was really helpful. now it's just not the same


 was helpful now everyone just hating on each other , before i got on lay it low i always wonder. if bike builders knew each others at show now i know what goes on behind closed door sum of it just bullshit lol everyone acts all cool at shows but talk alot of noise behind a computer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i hate all you fuckers


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i hate all you fuckers


 no u dont  just tony and frankie bones lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> was helpful now everyone just hating on each other , before i got on lay it low i always wonder. if bike builders knew each others at show now i know what goes on behind closed door sum of it just bullshit lol everyone acts all cool at shows but talk alot of noise behind a computer


 X2... I joke around but for the people who either met me or atleast spoke with me can vouch that I'm the same on or off the computer.. As far as internet haters I really don't pay attention cuz they will never say shit infront of someone cuz their pussies!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> no u dont  just tony and frankie bones lol


i said ALL


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i said ALL


 now im going to have to take u off my xmas list no gift for u mister!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> X2... I joke around but for the people who either met me or atleast spoke with me can vouch that I'm the same on or off the computer.. As far as internet haters I really don't pay attention cuz they will never say shit infront of someone cuz their pussies!


 lol u a big dude of course u might give them a one hitter quitter


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> lol u a big dude of course u might give them a one hitter quitter


 ha, nah man I rather joke around but if their hard headed I would soften it up for them... hahaha


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> yeah, it's really sad... i remember when i first found layitlow and everybody was really helpful. now it's just not the same


 x2 any pic of trike of the year.Champion. 2011


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> X2... I joke around but for the people who either met me or atleast spoke with me can vouch that I'm the same on or off the computer.. As far as internet haters I really don't pay attention cuz they will never say shit infront of someone cuz their pussies!


:finger: Thats what i think of you.



Thanks again for the spot homes. AZ some good carnitas de puerco. :h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

7 tekpatl said:


> x2 any pic of trike of the year.Champion. 2011



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Does it have spinning pedals??


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Does it have spinning pedals??


 That shit doesn't even have color hahaha


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger: Thats what i think of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the spot homes. AZ some good carnitas de puerco. :h5:


No problem bro, hit me up next time your down, take ya to some titty bars!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Fucking matt this drawing is funny... looks like you wrote Trike of Yetti


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ya still going off topic lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No problem bro, hit me up next time your down, take ya to some titty bars!!!


 I live close to one


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No problem bro, hit me up next time your down, take ya to some titty bars!!!


cheechees. :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fucking matt this drawing is funny... looks like you wrote Trike of Yetti


 Hey he forgot the calculator


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> cheechees. :cheesy:


 Haha the strip club is actually called "CHICHIS" lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 looks like pocket change not lunchmoney only pocket has the dollar sign on top lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> That shit doesn't even have color hahaha


 hahaha.... matt funds was low couldnt get color.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> looks like pocket change not lunchmoney only pocket has the dollar sign on top lol


:werd:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :werd:


dont let tony buy this pic he might add parts to it


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> yeah, it's really sad... i remember when i first found layitlow and everybody was really helpful. now it's just not the same


yup you got a point there bro !!!! :yessad: & it,s real sad we should still be united dammm the hater :thumbsdown:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> ya still going off topic lol


This was never meant to be a vegas topic and everyone knows it.. Should just start a Bike Off Topic Thread... :h5: Ill try and see if it sticks...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> dont let tony buy this pic he might add parts to it


Whatup homie I might be going with TonyO this weekend to a couple shows in Texas... You showing at all this weekend?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup homie I might be going with TonyO this weekend to a couple shows in Texas... You showing at all this weekend?


nope! not showig a dam thang, was thinking bout going to los magnificos in san antonio but not sure if i wanna drive 4 hrs


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> This was never meant to be a vegas topic and everyone knows it.. Should just start a Bike Off Topic Thread... :h5: Ill try and see if it sticks...


or a lilers bicycle rant topic. rant topic = no locked vegas topic next year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> hahaha.... matt funds was low couldnt get color.


there i fixed it, even gave it a one off hydro system and murals...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> there i fixed it, even gave it a one off hydro system and murals...
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Why are you saying Meow to a stranger?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> nope! not showig a dam thang, was thinking bout going to los magnificos in san antonio but not sure if i wanna drive 4 hrs


Just like a Texan bitching about a short drive to a show :nosad: I'm driving 15 hours to those shows this weekend. That's the extra mile (or in my case 850 miles) I'm willing to put in for my club.



PASSIONATE63 said:


> there i fixed it, even gave it a one off hydro system and murals...
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


When did the seat get replaced by a humping dog? :scrutinize:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Just like a Texan bitching about a short drive to a show :nosad: I'm driving 15 hours to those shows this weekend. That's the extra mile (or in my case 850 miles) I'm willing to put in for my club
> 
> ..................well look what we have here queen of all tiara whats up miss az. ...... no one bitching about driving. i just said im not sure if i wanna go. specially to a show that not all great i rather wait for the houston los mag, only person i know that bitches is the person said " dam looks like i have to retire my trike" ring a bell??? lol.... well have fun on your road trip to texas dont get hit from the rear again ( no ****)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> no u dont  just tony and frankie bones lol


whoah weezel, why me????????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> TonyO said:
> 
> 
> > Just like a Texan bitching about a short drive to a show :nosad: I'm driving 15 hours to those shows this weekend. That's the extra mile (or in my case 850 miles) I'm willing to put in for my club
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TonyO said:


> Just like a Texan bitching about a short drive to a show :nosad: I'm driving 15 hours to those shows this weekend. That's the extra mile (or in my case 850 miles) I'm willing to put in for my club.
> 
> 
> 
> When did the seat get replaced by a humping dog? :scrutinize:


the dogs the hydro system,  like bangin your girl in a worn motel bed , extra springy,so more bounce.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

[h=5]users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

PedaLScraperZ 

what up franky ? :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

same shit difrent toilet, got home the other day just trying to catch up on lil


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i hate all you fuckers



I BET U DO ITS JUST 150 THAT I OWE U:loco:

ILL GET WITH U ASAP


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I BET U DO ITS JUST 150 THAT I OWE U:loco:
> 
> ILL GET WITH U ASAP


 cool. i got projects to finish


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

who remembers when LIL was nothin but shit talkin.. the good old days... now u have a bunch of homos kissing each others ass


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> cool. i got projects to finish


YOU ALREADY FINISH MINE LIKE A YEAR AGO.I JUST GOT TO PAY YOU.I BEEN SLACKING ON THE KING OF CADS:twak:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

I THINK WE NEED A BASEMENT TOPIC FOR BIKES


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


> this topic is just a waste i dont think anyone going to repost the pics again, u can still look at the other topic but just cant post anything


Bringing back the Vegas 2011 show pic thread!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


>


I want to see this trike in action. . . but it's never going to happen. :squint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I want to see this trike in action. . . but it's never going to happen. :squint:


x2 :uh:and why does da top part of da trike thats spins not match?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Looks like elspock drinkin sime haterade today


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

any video of it in action the rear hydros etc from a spectators view.that bitch is sick regardless A1 tony


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I want to see this trike in action. . . but it's never going to happen. :squint:


 x2 thats lunch money with hydralics that dont work hHahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Looks like elspock drinkin sime haterade today


:dunno: make the hydros work. :banghead:


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :dunno: make the hydros work. :banghead:


 X2 they dont work the trike from legions does work .


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

one of my top 5 bikes of the super show this year is...........






















































:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> one of my top 5 bikes of the super show this year is...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what movie was this from? :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :dunno: make the hydros work. :banghead:





7 tekpatl said:


> X2 they dont work the trike from legions does work .


The hydros work I just didnt ever bother to hook them up and actually make them work. It doesnt matter when you have 2 titles anyway. The bike is retired now time to move on to something else.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what movie was this from? :cheesy:


donno but i wanna see it


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TonyO said:


> The hydros work I just didnt ever bother to hook them up and actually make them work. It doesnt matter when you have 2 titles anyway. The bike is retired now time to move on to something else.


:loco:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> donno but i wanna see it


that makes two of us.


----------



## la lokiss (Oct 25, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>



any more pics of the brown car , esta chingon


----------



## Miztapugz (Oct 6, 2011)

well tony most hate you but i say is good work . but you should be not competing since you have a unlimited source and you dont let others express their ideas


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Miztapugz said:


> well tony most hate you but i say is good work . but you should be not competing since you have a unlimited source and you dont let others express their ideas


WTF... This makes no sense....?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> WTF... This makes no sense....?


GABY: I think he meant to say TONYo GTFO!! and give everyone else a chance to compete and.... good work p)


----------



## Miztapugz (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry .. im not good at typing my toughts... and i finally got to joining layitlow after of 3 years of page error..

i also do everything myself on my rides ,, but tony makes it hard to come up with fresh ideas ...






like this i was going to come out with a new version,,, lets see what happens


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

la lokiss said:


> any more pics of the brown car , esta chingon


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Miztapugz said:


> sorry .. im not good at typing my toughts... and i finally got to joining layitlow after of 3 years of page error..
> 
> i also do everything myself on my rides ,, but tony makes it hard to come up with fresh ideas ...
> View attachment 391857
> like this i was going to come out with a new version,,, lets see what happens


I remember seeing that bike in San Diego back around 2005 right? I remember I liked the way you did the parts on it, good work bro :thumbsup:


----------

